# Subcontractors Wanted! Commerce, MI and Farmington Hills, MI and Walled Lake, MI



## snopro616 (Nov 22, 2005)

Reputable Company is seeking subcontractors for the following cities:

Walled Lake, MI
Farmington Hills, MI 
Commerce, MI

All routes are tight, and from 6-8 hours in work. Guaranteed pay. Must have references, and good work ethic.

Please call our office at 248-676-8508.


----------

